# My New To Me Ride To Work



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well (no offense to chrysler drivers







) after driving and not liking a used 99 plymouth breeze for 5 years, I traded it for this 2003 Subaru Forester yesterday. It has 16,500 miles on it and still smells like new. I'm a big fan of used cars and this is the closest I've been to brand new in 10 years







I even splurged on a rubber cargo mat and all weather rubber floor mats.










I've heard great things about Subaru's reliability and safety and I've wanted one for a couple of years now. There's three of them on my block (four now), with two of them belonging to a neighbor up the street.

The last straw with my plymouth was it needing a new head gasket at only 72,500 miles, thankfully it had an extended warranty to 75,000 miles so it cost us 50 bucks to get it fixed. I didn't want to take any more chances with it so close to being out of warranty and with my mechanic filling me in on what it will probably need shortly, my brother and I (it's my company's car) decided to get rid of it. So I have high hopes for this new set of wheels lasting a long time









Itâ€™s not a Â¾ ton big block, but it will get me to work so I can pay for the one in our future







.

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

New cars are great, even when they are not BRAND new. Both ours are paid off, so it is REALLY difficult to get a new vehicle right now. I drive a 98 Pontiac Bonneville SSEi and love it. It has a supercharger so it passes other cars like they were parked. Also has heads up display and a cross-hair compass (like in an airplane). It has 12-way power seats and shifting options between performance and cruising. Lots of neat gadgets for being a 98, and it has been EXTREMELY reliable.

The vehicle I would like is the Chrysler 300C with the Hemi. 340 HP. But, the choice for me comes down to this: $0 per month payment versus $700 payment. I'll keep the Bonne.

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Having no payments is definitely nice, we've been without car payments for a while at home as well as at work. When reliability gets to be an issue though, I'll take a car payment over putting it into repairs every month









Mike


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I completely agree with you Mike. We're at the junction of realizing that we are fixing something new every month or so on the 'burb. Been wanting a Ram for a while, now the Titan has been tossed in there along with a Sierra, but the payments are what are have been stopping us. At this point i'd rather make twice the payments we have now and now worry about whether the tranny is going to go out while pulling up the hills... :0 We too like to let others drive the excess cost off for us!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I had a Subaru OUTBACK (too bad it cant tow a trailer) for several years. One of the best vehicles I have ever owned. There is a higher percentage of Subaru's still running than any other vehicle. That Forrester IS new. Consumer reports has listed that as their number one small SUV for several years. Congratulations.

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the new Truck. New vehicles are always a blast to drive.

Enjoy the "new car smell"

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Mike,
Nice set of wheels "Enjoy"
Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike,

Nice car. Enjoy.

Mark


----------

